# Obscure Aurora Trivia Question; Anzio Beach



## Starr (Dec 7, 2001)

Rare poster but long time and regular lurker here. 

I recently got an Aurora Anzio Beach kit (really an HO scale WW ll playset). I wanted one as kid to go with my Rat Patrol Kit. It just took me 40 years or so to scounge up the money to purchase it. (I've upgraded jobs since then.)

After I got it I did some research on "Operation Shingle" and found that although the allies ultimately prevailed in the operation it was not a high point battle for us (FUBAR). 

The questions are; Why Anzio Beach? Why not D Day or some other famous battle?

T. Graham makes no mention of the why that I can find in his books. 

I wonder if Anzio had some meaning to the guys at Aurora (some were of Italian decent or maybe some of them were there.) or Anzio was in public eye back then (I don't recall a movie at the time).

Just obsessivly wondering. Does anybody here have a thought on this or care?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Interesting question. Mr Graham is a member here, and _may_ be able to answer your question. But you're right, we're definitely diving deep into the sea of obscurity here.


----------



## Starr (Dec 7, 2001)

Oh, I agree. This is in the deep sea trenches but hopefully, if someone has an answer this is the place to find it. 

If no one knows the answer...well then... I'll just build another kit from Mobieus or Monarch.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That was by far one of my favorite model kits when I was growing up in the 70's! My neighbors and I spent many an hour at the local vacant lot blowing up bunkers and tanks and having a ball with this kit. Thank you for bringing those memories back! This was one of the few kits you could really play with when you were finished. :thumbsup: There was a film back in 1968 simply called Anzio with Robert Mitchum, Peter Falk, and Robert Ryan. Perhaps that was the spark that got Aurora going on this?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yea, interesting question, even more interesting speculation.
I tried to get away with doing a historical diorama for school using the Anzio Beach kit. It basically turned out as a painted cardboard box with little plastic army pieces glued inside. From what I remember I didn't get a good grade...


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Anzio Beach*

Tom Graham here. I have no inside information on why the kit was called Anzio Beach. Big Daddy's guess that it was prompted by the movie Anzio sounds reasonable to me. After all, the Rat Patrol kit attempted to exploit the publicity generated by the TV show. I doubt that the name had anything to do with serious military history. Often the name of a kit was shaped by whatever sounded most exciting and thus might sell the most kits. "Anzio" is just a cool word to say--more interesting, for instance, than "Omaha."


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I remember me and my friends used to buy the Rocco armor and plastic bags of HO army men at are local hobby shop and make up battle scenes.

I don't know what hurts more, the bullets flying or the price!
http://www.oldmodelkits.com/index.php?detail=2550&manu=Aurora&searchtext=anzio%beach


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I had that model when I was a kid and loved it! I still have what is left of one of the small german tanks in my parts box.

Max Bryant


----------



## Starr (Dec 7, 2001)

Thank you Tom for your answer. Makes sense. 

I obviously over think things but an interesting thing (I think) about the kit is that 20% (in six different poses) of the army guy figures are casualties. Most military sets I'm aware of maybe had one or two. 

Ok, I'm gonna find something else to be obsessive about.


----------



## domus48 (Feb 29, 2008)

_I recently got an Aurora Anzio Beach kit (really an HO scale WW ll playset). I wanted one as kid to go with my Rat Patrol Kit. 

After I got it I did some research on "Operation Shingle" and found that although the allies ultimately prevailed in the operation it was not a high point battle for us (FUBAR). 

The questions are; Why Anzio Beach? Why not D Day or some other famous battle?_

This is somewhat strange connectivity but: In 1968 the film "Anzio" starring Robert Mitchum was released. This is the same year the Aurora kit was issued. Granted this is preceeds movie tie-ins by years but there is a more than reasonable chance this was a concerted effort.


----------

